# 2011 301Bq Air Conditioner



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the make/model of the AC in the 2011 301BQ? I would also like to know if it is 13,500 or 15,000 BTU. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a while.....but, we have a 2012 301BQ....it had a Colemen 13,500btu AC that just couldn't keep up. We replaced it with a 15,000btu in 2013 as our July 4th camping experience in 100+ degree temps was tough as the 13,500 unit just could keep the inside below 85.

We are camping this week in near 103 degree weather and comfortably at 77 inside with a full sun site....yay for the 15k. Next unit will definitely have two AC units!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you replace it with a Coleman-Mach 15,000 BTU? Also, does yours have the Coleman "ChillGrille" feature on the ceiling of the RV?


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes....replaced with Coleman Mach....also replace the analog thermostat with digital.....life is much cooler for us.


----------

